# MicroUSB to HDMI



## jlim0930 (Oct 13, 2011)

i know its a long shot but i just saw this adapter on line and wondering if it will work with the touchpad ?

http://www.shophde.com/a122.html#.T1VOBvEge8A


```
<br />
This adapter has the capability to convert micro USB connectors into HDMI, and vice versa. This is a two way cable and is a necessity for any electronics guru. adaptor covert<br />
Micro USB to HDMI Adapter<br />
Converts micro USB to HDMI and vice versa!<br />
Size: 6.75” / 17.15cm<br />
Color: Black<br />
Package Contents: 1 x Micro USB to HDMI Adapter<br />
```


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

To my knowledge - No, this currently does not work with the Touchpad... Unless I am misunderstanding what that device is... What may work, since the touchpad DOES support USB host, is a USB display adapter.

http://www.amazon.co...r/dp/B002GHBW4S

This is an example of a USB display adapter, its basically a very weak USB based graphics card. They usually only support 2D acceleration, and are 100% plug and play. I'm not sure if these will work with the limited linux environment Android is run on, but it may well be worth a shot, if someone already has one and the USB OTG cable, they could test it easily, though I'm not sure if Android has multi-display functionality built in correctly. Someone with more insight on how the Linux environment Android runs on and the inner workings of the operating system could probably answer the question without needing the hardware to check.

Interesting, after a little more research into this field of things, DisplayLink has an Android Driver available... DisplayLink is a USB->Display technology, and I believe there are hardware adapters for the DisplayLink technology (Basically, the driver feeds compressed video frames over a standard USB link to a basic framebuffer device, which then decompresses and decodes the frames and sends them through a standard display interface - VGA/DVI/HDMI) Some screens supposedly have their technology built in and can be connected via USB 2.0 directly.

The last line on this page shows that the driver is available for Android:
http://www.displayli...ed/software.php

And here are a bunch of DisplayLink adapters:
http://www.displayli...m/shop/adapters

Here is a basic functionality proof of concept app for root users:

https://market.andro...mFtZWJ1ZmZlciJd

This app directly sends a picture (so not video, and not a second display, as well as no audio - so not what most people would want) To an attached framebuffer device (I.E. DisplayLink) for display on a screen. I'm not sure, but it may be feasible to add this functionality into CM9 source code, though it would likely take a bit of work - though it would be well worth it since a large number of devices are starting to support USB Host mode functionality - and there are still many devices NOT including HDMI output stock.

Scratch that last bit, watching the video the guy has provided - it looks like he is able to start, and run a FULL X11 instance on that USB DisplayLink adapter. Pretty impressive... and he did all that on a Nexus One... I think its time I start learning how to hack away at the Android source... This is the kind of thing worth contributing to a project like CM9, it would be viable for all host mode enabled devices...


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Touchpad does not support MHL.

http://twitter.com/#!/fmbaig21/statuses/158021233944961024


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

My option was not MHL, it was USB-HOST based. I.e. its not sending a standard HDMI signal over USB to a HDMI port, its sending USB information to a decoder and framebuffer in a USB device that attaches like a thumb drive does. There are Android drivers available, and there are Kernel mode drivers available - even in the CM Kernel, they just have to be enabled and compiled for our device. Hypothetically it should work, we have USB-HOST support via an OTG Cable and a powered hub - which means any usb device should work with drivers. I'll see if Dalingrin can add any insight into this since he has a much better understanding than I do on the internal workings of this stuff.


----------

